# Egg Halva



## SHAMALICIOUS (Jun 7, 2008)

250g butter (NOT marg)
500g sugar
1 tablespoon vanilla extract
2 pints of milk
24 small eggs

1. Boil the milk and simmer on a low boil, until it turn very creamy and of porridge consistency. you cannot leave the stove at this point, as it can be very easily burnt. this step takes about 3 hours.

2. whisk the eggs, vanilla and sugar and leave for a while just until the sugar is dissolved

2. melt the butter and add to the millk

4. add the egg mixture and stir for about 5 minutes -will form into little egg 'balls'

This is a time consuming dish but it is really great for people like me who wont go anywhere eggs lol. I love it, it is sweet and yummy.


----------



## SHAMALICIOUS (Jun 7, 2008)

P.s Has to be whole milk. and it has also been tried with nuts in, you add chopped nuts at the start of the 4th step


----------

